# Progress on project boat



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

Well my dad and i have made pretty good progress on the boat that we bought in december so i figured i would throw up an update with pics fromt he begining to where we are now.
this is the day i boat here in jax for $300 rotten floor but i liked the layout.








http://photos-b.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v2358/165/41/1526820124/n1526820124_190257_5080.jpg]








some destruction was in order








starting to rebuild and glass








laying out the decks
















test fit the trolling motor in preperation to float her
















without a motor on the back and 2 guys she drafts about 4-6 inches








good weather = time for paint
















turned out to be a good father son project









Now all we need is a long shaft tiller 25-40 hp outboard, which is proving to be harder to find then i would have thought. We are limited on budget so that makes it a bit harder. Once the seats, lights, cleats, and trolling motor are reinstalled she should look pretty decent.
thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Conversion from bassboat to flats skiff almost done.
Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks good to me. In what lake were those pictures taken?


----------



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

not exactly sure but i beleive its lake baldwin in winter park, they used to allow all boats but now its electric only. It's near the house so a good place to get the boat wet.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

> now its electric only.



boooo.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Good progress, and a good looking rig! 

Building/rebuilding boats is a lot of fun, isn't it? I love visualizing what you want, then making it happen. Very economical too, this is a great low-budget project for you and your dad.


----------



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

Your right the best part is how i visualized it when i bought her is basically exactly how she came out. The only missing parts of my vision is a brand new 40 hp tohatsu tiller and nice poling platform, but maybe one day when i'm making some decent money. Now comes the toughest part... teaching my dad to fish, isn't it supposed to be the other way around??


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Nah, it doesn't matter which way it goes, fishing with your dad is always good.

I grew up in St. Aug, where do you guys fish?


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice update. Looks like that will get you into some fish!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Great looking job. Who climbed the tree to take that one high angle picture? LOL

One thing though, don't mount the bow cleat sideways this time. It will hold a lot more the other way and the boat looks too nice for that now.

I think more small lakes will be electric only soon. The worse that I have seen are the development lakes where no boat of any kind is allowed. It is a homeowner association thing. They claim the insurance will go up.

Frank_S


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

she should run really good with the 40 tohatsu, just picked one up yesterday for my mud minnow, pays to shop around... i got some quotes from a  few places that were way high


----------



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

I fish in the salt run a lot just because its a minute from my house but it isn't the most productive area, when i really want to get on some fish i'll head to the 206/ devils elbow area or south around matanzas inlet, near the pellicer flats. I'm also a huge fan of moses creek but more for the sight seeing and the camping aspect. 
The 40 hp tohatsu is more of a dream than anything right now since i'm looking for a used outboard thats under $800, i found a 30 hp evinrude that looks to be from the late 80's early 90's that fits the bill for $650. What do you guys think, should i go for it? In a few years i'll upgrade to a new motor but its not gonna happen now.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

There were two 30 HP OMC engines of that general age group. The 30 HP twin should be okay for your plans. The coast guard rating for boats allows more HP if the engine is remote control rather than tiller. 

If the loaded boat is less than 1500 # it should plan okay if no other considerations. Your fuel consumption will be considerable as the old cross flows were greedy.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

